#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Magickal Discussion >  >  >  Black magick

## behemoth

Hey guys!
Can someone give me some advice on how to start studying black magick?  :Smile: 
Becouse there are so many books on this topic, and i cant figure out with which one to start :S
And dont worry, I'm not a beginner in this  :Smile: 


Thanks for the help  :Wink:

----------


## behemoth

are there any?

----------


## behemoth

Found them, thanks  :Smile: 
But still you havent recommended what excellent books are there on this topic  :Smile:

----------


## behemoth

I was just looking at this one yesterday  :Big Grin:  Thanks a million  :Smile:

----------


## TheDruidSeer

Another rather interesting read is the Nocturnicon: Calling Dark Forces and Powers by Konstantinos. I don't particularly practice this method myself, i purchased the book more out of curiosity, and a general enjoyment of morbid things. lol But some of the visualization exercises within the book were very detailed and I'm sure that they could be of some use to you.

----------


## behemoth

Looked through the first pages, seems very interesting  :Smile:  I'll just buy all three  :Smile:  Thanks a lot  :Wink:

----------

